# what do you guys think?



## 19191 (May 23, 2005)

hey guys i just met with a nutrionist today, i have a gi appointment on the 30th.. the nutrionist wants/believes that the following along with fibre will make IBS-D get better.1) Herbal Stomach Formula: aloe vera gel (its a drink that contains, peppermint, chamomile, marshmallow, borage, ginger, pau darco, blessed thistle, slippery elm, oatstrwa, fennel, fructooligosaccharides)2) Probiotic by Swiss (Primal defense was exepensive)3) Ultimate Digestive Enzyme Blend (blend of ten enzymes)just wanted to know, if anybody has had any luck with this kind of stuff?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It might help a little, it might help a lot, Then, again, it might not. (A poem)I use a fiber powder that includes aloe, slippery elm, ginger, peppermint, and a whole series of other herbs and spices, including coQ10 and green tea. After getting the basic d under control with flavonoids, it has helped firm up my stools; but only contributes to my recovery.There is also omega 3 oil in a cholesterol blocking supplement I take, and that seems to have also helped in stool compaction. Again, it is a contributor.I have used probiotics in the past and they seem to cut down on my gas; but that is also an ongoing improvement from the elimination of the d.One of the ingredients in the flavonoid blend (as well as the glucosamine I use for my arthritus) is bromelain, which I believe helps with digestion as well as the absorption of the herbals. I have read of others who have had great success with enzyme blends.You will only know by trying it out. Do not expect instant changes. Give it some time before you evaluate it.Good luck to you.Mark


----------



## 19191 (May 23, 2005)

k thanks man


----------



## 22309 (May 19, 2005)

I have taken herbal classes. (In fact i am considering becomming a liscenced herbalist) All of these herbs are good for digestive problems. However, make sure that you are taking a considerable amount. Remember just because it is natural does not mean it can't be harmful. All of the herbs you listed are helpful herbs but with a high dosage they can have an adverse effect. The other 2 things i am not as familiar with and have not sudied. This sounds like it may be beificial. **** luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

